# McAfee and Kaspersky



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

A friend of mine suggested I swtich from McAfee to Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0. Would this be an upgrade or downgrade? Thanks.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Given the score reports (and personal experience as well) for both McAfee and Kaspersky from AV-Comparatives, I would consider Kaspersky to be an upgrade. It sports some of the highest detection rates of all the major Antivirus products, and cleans/repairs infected files quite well. It also sports some of the highest number of definition updates out there, blowing McAfee's "DailyDATs" out the water.

There are other good alternatives out there - NOD32, F-Secure, Norton, the list goes on... however going from McAfee to Kaspersky is a good choice.

Nifty/Semi-useless Link: Kaspersky VirusWatch shows when new malware signatures are added, and when updates (refinement) of signatures are added to the _minute_. Nifty.


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

McAfee is the biggest resource hog of all anti-virus, Norton next. Since Kaspersky does an excellent job of detection, and is leaner, it's an upgrade. I second Cellus.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

It's really not an upgrade or a downgrade. It's more along the lines of personal taste and performance. I do not use either one but if it was my choice, I would prefer Kaspersky. If you are used to the McAfee interface, use what is more comfortable with you. 

I've said this before and I'll say it again. Any AV program is better than none at all.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

> I would prefer Kaspersky.


So do I. And there is no denial that McAfee is a horrible Resource Hog.

If you want to try Kaspersky engine, you can use Active Virus Shield from AOL (do not install the toolbar) which sports the lagendary Kaspersky Detection Engine and offers all the necessary features [more than you can ask in afree one :smile:].
*
Remember not to run two AVs during testing- it never gives you extra protection but can create very serious security troubles.*


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

While the Active Virus Shield is actually not that bad, the "legaleeze" for AOL's Active Virus Shield is fairly suspect to make some wary. It's a choice, but a tad questionable (a gray area).

Kaspersky does however sport a free 30-day fully functional trial of its antivirus solution you can try out for yourself, which you can get at this link


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

> but a tad questionable (a gray area).


Don't worry. Just use an adrees specifically made for this, and then let them send as many mails as they can, who cares :winkgrin:.
In HJT Log help, we extensively use Panda Scan which Spams, but that's a very small price to pay against what the user gets. And here you have a way to bypass- so why a trial? Isn't it?

Thank you


----------

